# Taurus PT 1911 45 ACP Yipee Yipee



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Well the long wait for my FAC is over, I picked up my new PT1911 in 45ACP, I went to the range, put on my Blackhawke Sherpa holster and my EZ grips and set out to zero it at 10Mtrs. Problem was,,, or should I say no problem was,,, It was spot on. I really love this wee gun and can't wait to go back to the range; which should be today but I have to watch the kids so it looks like a spot of rifle shooting up the back field will have to do. So I love my gun as I do all my guns. My pistol round up is:
>> Taurus PT 1911 45ACP
>> CZ 75 Shadow SP-01 9MM Luger
>> Taurus Euro Champion .38/.357 mag 5" barrel revolver

Here is a question for you .22LR pistol shooters. I want a .22LR to introduce my boys to pistol shooting and also for some cheap shooting. I have looks at the following guns (on the internet only):
>> Ruger Mk3 target - I love the look of this gun, shot an MK2, good reviews, but right not to pricey 
>> Sig Mosquito - Looks good, price good, suits small hands - lots of bad reviews
>> Walther P22 - Looks good, price good, suits small hands - better reviews than the Sig but still some doubt.
>> Chiappa 1911-22 Target 22lr Pistol - looks good, reviews good, and price so far seems good.

Have any of you used, own or know anyone who owns a Chiappa 1911-22 Target 22lr Pistol. At the moment this is the gun I want to research as I think it will tick all my boxes including price. I would appreciate honest comments and guidance. I have never heard of this brand until 2 weeks ago.

Thanks guys


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Stick with the proven Ruger and you will be very happy. There's three times the accessories out there for the Rugers as compared to anybody else. They will last a couple of life times if met half way with service.

I have a 1977 MK-I Standard, a 2010 MK-III .22/45, and a 2010 MK-III Talo. Other pistols may be nice but it's hard to beat a Ruger who's been around since 1948. :smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Ruger Mark II I have one with over 100,000 rounds through it and it still shoot like it was designed. Properly maintained and it will out last your children.


----------

